# iPhone X or iPhone 8



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Upgrade time for me. I can get good deals on both phones.

Just wondering if the X is worth the extra £5 a month and £50 for handset. Has anyone switched to an X from another iPhone and wish they hadn't? Loss of home button being one reason. 

I don't want a Plus, but like the idea of the bigger screen without the phone being much bigger physically.

I currently have a 6S and will be sticking with iPhone............. before any Android debates start! :lol:


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

My other half has the X. Face ID is like magic, and the battery lasts forever. If I was due an upgrade now it would be to the iPhone X.


----------



## eltel21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I went from a 6s to a X. Reluctant but the 6s had issues charging (port fiddly to get charge) and the dreaded battery issues. Traded it in.

Great phone and Face ID is cool, battery last much longer. Purchased an Anker wireless charger from Amazon on the offer and works fine charging overnight.
The gimmick of phone turning the volume down when phone is picked up before answering is again cool.
Screen is much clearer, phone is not much different in size to the 6s.

Can’t say there are negatives apart from it’s extortionate cost!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got an 8 and i went from a 7 to an 8. Not much difference apart from weight, if you can get the X then i would go for that.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The iPhone X is the best phone of the two - by quite a long way. The only thing I miss is the fingerprint recognition. Face bio-metrics is great but in a meeting, when you want to a sneaky peak at your phone, the fingerprint recognition was much easier to get away with


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

If the phones on a desk. can you tap the screen, swipe up and use the code? Or do you have to lift phone or push a button to get the code on screen?

I like the finger print for same reason. Kids use it too for switching apps.


----------



## eltel21 (Sep 27, 2010)

donnyboy said:


> If the phones on a desk. can you tap the screen, swipe up and use the code? Or do you have to lift phone or push a button to get the code on screen?
> 
> I like the finger print for same reason. Kids use it too for switching apps.


Hi, just double tap on screen, if not in view for Face ID swipe up and will allow passcode.


----------

